

Feedback wanted: nodeJS framework for HTTP and Socket connections = actionHero - evantahler
https://github.com/evantahler/actionHero

======
evantahler
In recent weeks, I've needed a nodeJS `API` framework capable of handling
clients connecting both via HTTP and over TCP socket. I haven't found a good,
clear framework which makes it simple to reuse code, so I built one :D

Features include:

\- Clear, reusable `action` templates for both http and socket connections

\- integrated ORM

\- "chatRoom" based logic for client communication

\- periodic scheduling within API

\- the basics (tests, logging, docs, etc)

\- npm package

This API still "alpha" software, but I would love some feedback (release
early, release often). Are there:

\- Folks out there who want to beta test?

\- Other databases beyond mySQL you would like to see integrated?

\- More examples which would be useful?

\- etc?

Thanks!

~~~
evantahler
Also, here's a demo server to play with [[ actionhero.evantahler.com ]]. You
can visit the api in your browser (:80) and check out the JSON and JSON-P
responses. You can also `telnet actionhero.eventahler.com 5000` to try it out
via socket

